# Police agencies of the past



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

View attachment 2934
View attachment 2935


Digging through an old box of relics that belonged to my grandfather, I came across these 2 badges from long defunct departments. The first was American Optical Police in Southbridge. I can vaguely remember going there with my mother to visit my grandfather and bring him lunch. I recall the unmarked black cruisers that they had. The second one is from the Wyman Gordon Company where he worked during the late 40's and 50's. Both agencies are now long gone. What other private or public agencies were out there back in the day?


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

CMPSA


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Raytheon Police....I have their patch in my basement somewhere.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Raytheon Police


?? more info please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

7costanza said:


> ?? more info please.


Because they're a defense contractor, Raytheon has to have armed security. One of my many post-military temporary jobs was working security at an office building in Dedham where Raytheon had offices, and their security would do a Detex tour every couple of hours, and had to sign in and out with us at the front desk. Their patches and badges said "Raytheon Police" and they drove an unmarked car. I have no idea what law enforcement authority they had or where they got it from, or if they still call themselves "police", as this was back in the 1980's.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Boston Municipal Police Department (1979-2007)


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

South Shore Plaza Police


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Massachusetts Parking Authority Police, Massachusetts Convention Center Police.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ayer Constable Fugitive Apprehension police


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

NEMC Police

MDC Police

RMV Police

---------- Post added at 01:25 ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 ----------

Capitol police


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Plenty of towns & cities have had Park Police, Airport Police, School Police, Housing Police, etc..... that have gone defunct. Most companies during WW2 had to have armed Civilian Military Police who were equiped with .38's, rifles and Thompson sub guns. 
American Optical made lenses for binoculars & rifle scopes and various other glass for the War Dept. during & after WW2. Wyman-Gordon Co. was a forged metal & machine factory in & around Worcester. I collect tin & have plenty of old stuff. Just wish I had the stories that went with them. HC*


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Providence and Worcester Railroad Police. Disbanded in 2002. I have worked/currently work with a few past members one of the department. A couple guys had K9's at the time they were with the department back in the 80's. Another worked there at the time they became defunct. I have one of the last calendars somewhere with collectables.

Also, Grafton and Upton Railroad Police had one officer under their old ownership. The railroad has a knew owner and is bringing the 15-mile line back to life, so wonder if he will eventually have a department in some capacity again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Because they're a defense contractor, Raytheon has to have armed security. One of my many post-military temporary jobs was working security at an office building in Dedham where Raytheon had offices, and their security would do a Detex tour every couple of hours, and had to sign in and out with us at the front desk. Their patches and badges said "Raytheon Police" and they drove an unmarked car. I have no idea what law enforcement authority they had or where they got it from, or if they still call themselves "police", as this was back in the 1980's.


I know someone that works Security at the one in Marlborough and they are unarmed.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

EJS12213 said:


> I know someone that works Security at the one in Marlborough and they are unarmed.


The plants that manufacture defense contract weapons have to have armed security, it's a requirement of the contract.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

View attachment 3084


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It's not MA, but the Coors Brewing Company used to have their own PD as well.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

These guys live in my head, Do they count?
View attachment 3085


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

For what it's worth, an employee of P&W railroad was saying that the legal dept is reviewing possibly resurrecting the RR PD on a much smaller scale. Apparently due to the recommendation of DHS.


----------

